# О необходимости индивидуального комплекса ЛФК. Шаблон не работает



## егор 1 (24 Май 2014)

Павел Валерьевич написал(а):


> Но вот какой вопрос главный, *как развивать мышечный аппарат в пояснично-крестцовом отделе, который как раз львиную долю нагрузки несет, при том, что там эта несчастная болячка?*



Укрепить мышцы ягодиц (большая,средняя,малая), мышцы-стабилизаторы тазобедренных суставов и вообще все мышцы тазовой области, чтобы "львиная доля нагрузки" легла на эти группы мышц, как это и предусмотрено изначально, тем самым снять избыточную нагрузку с пояснично-крестцовой области. Если начать укреплять поясницу, при недостаточно крепких мышцах таза, то Вы "повесите" на поясницу, которая и так перегружена, еще бОльшую нагрузку, что вскоре приведет к дальнейшему развитию имеющейся проблемы. Задача не в том, чтобы укрепить "абы что", а в том, чтобы укрепить и СБАЛАНСИРОВАТЬ мышечно-связочный аппарат. Если укреплять "хаотично", можно навредить еще больше. Если проблема в пояснице или шее, например, - это не значит, что надо "бросаться укреплять" поясницу или шею. Укреплять надо, но последовательно, и начинать надо не с шее и не с поясницы.


----------



## Павел Валерьевич (24 Май 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> Укрепить мышцы ягодиц (большая,средняя,малая), мышцы-стабилизаторы тазобедренных суставов и вообще все мышцы тазовой области, чтобы "львиная доля нагрузки" легла на эти группы мышц, как это и предусмотрено изначально, тем самым снять избыточную нагрузку с пояснично-крестцовой области...


Это все понятно))))))))))))))) Вы скажите, какие упражнения и как делать - то?)))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## егор 1 (24 Май 2014)

Павел Валерьевич написал(а):


> Это все понятно))))))))))))))) вы скажите, какие упражнения и как делать - то?)))))))))))))))))))))



По интернету - никто не скажет. Зависит от состояния мышц. Одно и тоже упражнение может одному навредить, а другому улучшить самочувствие, при одинаковой грыже по величине и расположению. Надо выявлять слабые мышечные звенья и доводить их до сильных. Тут либо самому разбираться, либо инструктора искать. Все индивидуально. В виртуальном пространстве можно только дать совет в "каком направлении двигаться", а расписать конкретную программу с конкретными упражнениями - не возможно.


----------



## Павел Валерьевич (24 Май 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> По интернету - никто не скажет. Зависит от состояния мышц. Одно и тоже упражнение может одному навредить, а другому улучшить самочувствие, при одинаковой грыже по величине и расположению. Надо выявлять слабые мышечные звенья и доводить их до сильных. Тут либо самому разбираться, либо инструктора искать. Все индивидуально. В виртуальном пространстве можно только дать совет в "каком направлении двигаться", а расписать конкретную программу с конкретными упражнениями - не возможно.


Хотя бы примерную программу указали  да понятно что тут индивидуально, но никто и не просит досконально все расписать...Подскажите?


----------



## егор 1 (24 Май 2014)

Павел Валерьевич написал(а):


> Подскажите?



В личку напишу, но чуть позже.


----------



## Павел Валерьевич (24 Май 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> В личку напишу, но чуть позже.


Спасибо Вам Егор! Жду с нетерпением!


----------



## егор 1 (25 Май 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - Ты не умничай! Рукой покажи.



Пациент :
- Доктор, у меня спина болит.
Доктор :
- Поищите в интенете описание приемов мануальной терапии и массажа, подберите, что вам подойдет и попросите поделать вам эти манипуляции жену.

Часто дают такие рекомендации? Нет. Будет ли толк от таких действий? Возможно и будет, но минимальный, если случайно "в точку" попадут, а может и обострение спровоцируется, при должном "усердии".

А теперь, в ответе доктора, замените "описание приемов мануальной терапии и массажа" на "комплекс ЛФК".
Часто доктора советуют "подобрать для себя комплекс ЛФК"? Сплошь и рядом. Будет эффект? Какой-то минимальный - да, если случайно попадут "в точку", то побольше, а может и обострение спровоцировать.

Отношение врачей к ЛФК, как к чему-то "второстепенному", "вспомогательному" и т.д., делает ЛФК малоэффективным методом лечения.

Если бы хорошие специалисты подбирали и корректировали физические упражнения индивидуально, то во многих случаях другого лечения и не требовалось бы. И оздоровительный эффект был бы связан не только со спиной и позвоночником, а со всеми органами и системами организма. А не как лекарства "одно лечим (а лечим ли? то же вопрос), другое калечим".

Развитие медицины в сторону фармакологии и хирургии идет интенсивными темпами. Развивая "несколько веток", забыли о "стволе". Неровен час, слишком развитые ветки, при слабости ствола, могут надломиться.


----------



## doc (25 Май 2014)

Очень точно! И по сути, и сформулировано великолепно!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2014)

Камень не в наш адрес.
У нас у каждого доктора на сайте есть лфк в развитии, от острого периода, до физической реабилитации в ремиссии.


----------



## егор 1 (25 Май 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Камень не в наш адрес.
> У нас у каждого доктора на сайте есть лфк в развитии, от острого периода, до физической реабилитации в ремиссии.



Нет цели "кинуть камень" в Ваш адрес.

"ЛФК на сайте" или "методичка" с ЛФК от невролога в поликлинике, разница не большая. 

Чтобы ЛФК лечило - быстро и эффективно, нужен индивидуальный подход, инструктор, который понимает что делает, наблюдает и корректирует программу. Шаблон не работает. Программу физ. упражнений нельзя разделить на острую стадию или ремиссию, без учета индивидуальных особенностей. Для двух людей в остром периоде очень часто нужны абсолютно разные упражнения, в зависимости от состояния мышц. А третьему и в период ремиссии еще рано делать то, что первый уже делает в остром периоде. 

Почему мануальный терапевт, работая с мышцами, считает важным и учитывает при выборе манипуляций  состояние мышечно-связочного аппарата у пациента, а не разделяет лечение на "острый период" или "ремиссию", а при подборе комплекса ЛФК основным фактором подборки упражнений является "период" болезни, а не индивидуальные особенности и состояние мышечно-связочного аппарата?


----------



## Павел Валерьевич (25 Май 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> Нет цели "кинуть камень" в Ваш адрес.
> 
> "ЛФК на сайте" или "методичка" с ЛФК от невролога в поликлинике, разница не большая.
> 
> ...


 

* Так, теперь я понимаю, почему объявили запрет на форуме - запрещать спамить пользователям в дневниках больных))) потому что в этом ужасе невозможно разобраться врачам , да и врачей обычные пользователя "зацепляют" ))) *

*Светлана, я теперь полностью понял Вашу позицию))))))))))))*


----------



## doc (25 Май 2014)

ЛФК - понятие общее и достаточно заезженное.
Мой выбор - индивидуальный подбор упражнений каждому пациенту во время лечебного сеанса. С обязательной проверкой точности понимания и успешности освоения на следующих сеансах. При необходимости - корректировка и дополнение другими упражнениями. Даю чаще по 1-2 приёму, чтобы человек мог запомнить и освоить. Если нужно, показываю на себе.
Комплексы не люблю и не составляю. Но для кого-то они, безусловно, нужны: "индпошив" не все могут себе позволить, кто-то носит "фабричное".


----------



## егор 1 (25 Май 2014)

Павел Валерьевич написал(а):


> * Так, теперь я понимаю,*



Павел, извини, модератор просьба перенести в отдельную тему или удалить дискуссию, если она не интересна.


----------



## La murr (25 Май 2014)

*егор 1*, дискуссия, безусловно, будет кому-то интересна.
Для этого и существует данный раздел - здесь можно делиться опытом и обмениваться советами.
А в профильных темах пускаться в пространные рассуждения не стоит - диалог врачей и пациента в безоговорочном приоритете.
Спасибо за понимание.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2014)

...."ЛФК на сайте" или "методичка" с ЛФК от невролога в поликлинике, разница не большая....
Разница небольшая, все равное делать не будете.


....Чтобы ЛФК лечило - быстро и эффективно, нужен индивидуальный подход, инструктор, который понимает что делает, наблюдает и корректирует программу. Шаблон не работает...
Правильно. Только мой бездействует, назначаешь. а не приходят.


 .....Программу физ. упражнений нельзя разделить на острую стадию или ремиссию, без учета индивидуальных особенностей. Для двух людей в остром периоде очень часто нужны абсолютно разные упражнения, в зависимости от состояния мышц. А третьему и в период ремиссии еще рано делать то, что первый уже делает в остром периоде.....

Неправильно. за основу берется не подготовленность, а задачи каждого периода. Задачи не зависят от подготовленности. от подготовленности завися сроки перехода от периода к периоду, и то, лишь в какой-то степени.


...Почему мануальный терапевт, работая с мышцами, считает важным и учитывает при выборе манипуляций  состояние мышечно-связочного аппарата у пациента, а не разделяет лечение на "острый период" или "ремиссию",...
обязательно разделяет. часто в остром периоде вообще ничего не делает.

...а при подборе комплекса ЛФК основным фактором подборки упражнений является "период" болезни, а не индивидуальные особенности и состояние мышечно-связочного аппарата?.....
Потому что, острота-сила боли, не зависит от состояния мышц и связок, а зависит от причины боли и степени поражения невральных структур, а они не тренируются. Речь конечно не о хронической боли.


----------



## егор 1 (25 Май 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неправильно. за основу берется не подготовленность, а задачи каждого периода. Задачи не зависят от подготовленности. от подготовленности завися сроки перехода от периода к периоду, и то, лишь в какой-то степени.


Мы наверное разные вещи имеем ввиду.
Не правильно назначать упражнения в любом периоде, не оценив состояние мышц. А оно будет разное у всех больных, даже с одинаковым диагнозом. И упражнения и их последовательность должна быть тоже разная. Иначе укреплять будем совсем не то, что нужно.
Задачи разные каждого периода, но общая цель одна, и идти к ней надо с самого первого занятия. По этому стратегия должна быть определена, а дальше решаем тактические задачи. Но без учета индивидуальных особенностей это сделать невозможно.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> обязательно разделяет. часто в остром периоде вообще ничего не делает.


То есть мануальный терапевт подбирает манипуляции исходя из периода заболевания, а не из состояния мышечно-связочного аппарата больного? Или все же учитывает и то и другое? Почему тогда ЛФК учитывает только период и не берет в расчет состояние мышц?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Потому что, острота-сила боли, не зависит от состояния мышц и связок, а зависит от причины боли и степени поражения невральных структур, а они не тренируются. Речь конечно не о хронической боли.


Как это не зависит? Может быть отек в месте поражения, мышечный спазм - эти причины очень легко можно устранить физкультурой и быстро. А эти причины встречаются наиболее часто. И могут сопровождаться интенсивным болевым синдромом.
Мы не говорим здесь о случаях, когда срочно нужно оперировать.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Разница небольшая, все равное делать не будете.


Да, согласен. Многие ленятся, да и нудное это ЛФК из "методичек", по правде сказать. Я бы и сам его ленился бы делать. Эффект мизерный, ползаешь по коврику "как червяк", скучно, и не понимаешь, к чему прийдешь в итоге. То ли дело, когда делаешь то, что обоснованно, виден эффект, интересно и разнообразно, вот тогда стимул есть и не надоедает. Вот на такое ЛФК многие бы с удовольствием ходили, как на фитнес ходят долго и регулярно, получают удовольствие и не надоедает.


----------



## FlyLady (26 Май 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> Вот на такое ЛФК многие бы с удовольствием ходили


----------



## егор 1 (26 Май 2014)

FlyLady написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 50987



Реальность. Просто "другая". Ну кто хочет, тот находит эту "реальность". Остальных, видимо, устраивает "коврик".


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2014)

> ...Мы наверное разные вещи имеем ввиду.
> Не правильно назначать упражнения в любом периоде, не оценив состояние мышц. А оно будет разное у всех больных, даже с одинаковым диагнозом. И упражнения и их последовательность должна быть тоже разная. Иначе укреплять будем совсем не то, что нужно.
> Задачи разные каждого периода, но общая цель одна, и идти к ней надо с самого первого занятия. По этому стратегия должна быть определена, а дальше решаем тактические задачи. Но без учета индивидуальных особенностей это сделать невозможно....


А укреплять мышцы и не надо, особенно в остром периоде. Цели и задачи определяются местом и степенью подвижности, а не усилением мышц.


> ...То есть мануальный терапевт подбирает манипуляции исходя из периода заболевания, а не из состояния мышечно-связочного аппарата больного? Или все же учитывает и то и другое? Почему тогда ЛФК учитывает только период и не берет в расчет состояние мышц?....


Правильно, исходя из периода.


> ....Как это не зависит? Может быть отек в месте поражения, мышечный спазм - эти причины очень легко можно устранить физкультурой и быстро. А эти причины встречаются наиболее часто. И могут сопровождаться интенсивным болевым синдромом.
> Мы не говорим здесь о случаях, когда срочно нужно оперировать....


Отек чего мышц? Так там до мышц см 3=5, и их отек никак на это не влияет. если это не миозит. А у миозита другая клиническая картина и другая цели лфк. Кстати там никакой лфк.


> ....Да, согласен. Многие ленятся, да и нудное это ЛФК из "методичек", по правде сказать. Я бы и сам его ленился бы делать. Эффект мизерный, ползаешь по коврику "как червяк", скучно, и не понимаешь, к чему прийдешь в итоге. То ли дело, когда делаешь то, что обоснованно, виден эффект, интересно и разнообразно, вот тогда стимул есть и не надоедает. Вот на такое ЛФК многие бы с удовольствием ходили, как на фитнес ходят долго и регулярно, получают удовольствие и не надоедает.....


На ЛФК долго ходить не надо.


----------



## егор 1 (26 Май 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А укреплять мышцы и не надо, особенно в остром периоде. Цели и задачи определяются местом и степенью подвижности, а не усилением мышц.


Укрепив слабые мышечные звенья, мы снимим нагрузку с перегруженного и пострадавшего участка. Последовательно укрепляя слабое, разгружая перегруженное, расшатывая "окаменевшее", возвращаем подвижность и правильный стереотип статики и динамики.
 И именно в остром периоде надо укреплять. Но не пораженный участок, а тот чью нагрузку взял на себя пораженный участок, чтобы нагрузка распределялась равномерно.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Правильно, исходя из периода.


Видимо под термином "мануальная терапия" скрывается много разных техник. Многие врачи считают состояние мышц первичным при выборе тактики лечения, а период вторичным.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Отек чего мышц? Так там до мышц см 3=5, и их отек никак на это не влияет. если это не миозит. А у миозита другая клиническая картина и другая цели лфк. Кстати там никакой лфк.


Отек близлежащих тканей в районе участка поражения. Нормализовав венозный отток он сойдет. Физическими упражнениями это легко сделать. При воздействии на мышцу силой превосходящей силу ее сопротивления, создается эффект "мышечной помпы".


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2014)

Рассуждения правильные, про расшатывание.. Вот и распишите что вы будете укреплять за пару недель острого периода боли в поясничном отделе.
Что успеете за это время?


----------



## егор 1 (27 Май 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На ЛФК, долго ходить не надо.


При правильном подходе и регулярных занятиях, через пол года - год примерно самочувствие станет отличным, в зависимости от изначального состояния и проблемы, может чуть меньше или больше. И еще  2-3 года примерно уйдет на дальнейшую перестройку и закрепление правильного стереотипа движений и осанки. Ну а вообще "нет пределу совершенства".


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Рассуждения правильные, про расшатывание.. Вот и распишите что вы будете укреплять за пару недель острого периода боли в поясничном отделе.
> Что успеете за это время?



Не много успеем.
Укреплять будем мышцы тазового региона. В первую очередь мышцы тазобедренных суставов, ягодичные (большая,средняя,малая) и все, что под ними. У "поясничников" эти мышцы ослаблены, вот и страдает поясница, от избыточной нагрузки. Тестируем, находим слабые вектора и усиливаем их. Работаем "точечно" по слабым векторам в уступающем режиме. Когда мышцы немного "оживут" и станут способны хоть немного включаться в работу, можно добавить гиперэкстензию на станке, с минимальной амплитудой и "выключенной" из работы поясницы, поднимать туловище за счет ягодичных мышц и другие упражнения направленные на синхронизацию работы тазовых мышц и поясницы. 
 За пару недель больше сделать не успеем.
 Есть еще ряд упражнений, но не в каждом случае их можно начинать в остром периоде.


----------



## кочевник (22 Окт 2014)

*егор 1*,
За пару недель вывести в гиперэкстэнзию с целевой ягодичной мышцей не получится, она включается в конечном секторе данного движения, максимум попадете в бицепс бедра, вопрос надо ли? а если это грыжа да еще с ярко выраженной(слабость мышц инервируемых корешком) компрессией, то вообще получим ассиметричное упражнение с максимальной физиологической нагрузкой, шанс уйти не туда в 10 раз больше.
Стабилизация таза это хорошо, но не менее 2 месяцев при условии отсутствия корешковых синдромов, даже бицепс на руке за меньший срок накачать не удастся, причем молодому и здоровому.

Вопрос, а что значит" работаем точечно в уступающем режиме?"


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2014)

Какие упражнения наиболее эффективны для ягодичных мышц? Особенно интересно Ваше мнение про среднюю.


----------



## Александр79 (26 Окт 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> 1. Если начать укреплять поясницу, при недостаточно крепких мышцах таза, то Вы "повесите" на поясницу, которая и так перегружена, еще бОльшую нагрузку, что вскоре приведет к дальнейшему развитию имеющейся проблемы. 2. Задача не в том, чтобы укрепить "абы что", а в том, чтобы укрепить и СБАЛАНСИРОВАТЬ мышечно-связочный аппарат. Если укреплять "хаотично", можно навредить еще больше. 3. Если проблема в пояснице или шее, например, - это не значит, что надо "бросаться укреплять" поясницу или шею. Укреплять надо, но последовательно, и начинать надо не с шее и не с поясницы.


1. Логика мне вообще непонятная. Какой-то абсурд на мой взгляд. Не могли бы Вы объяснить?
2. Согласен
3. А с чего тогда начинать? И почему не с проблемных зон?


егор 1 написал(а):


> Для двух людей в остром периоде очень часто нужны абсолютно разные упражнения, в зависимости от состояния мышц. А третьему и в период ремиссии еще рано делать то, что первый уже делает в остром периоде.


А как выбор упражнений влияет на эффективность упражнений в разные периоды? У них что меняется физиология, структура? Лично я понимаю, что лишь состояние мышц в этот период разное и только.


егор 1 написал(а):


> Да, согласен. Многие ленятся, да и нудное это ЛФК из "методичек", по правде сказать. Я бы и сам его ленился бы делать. Эффект мизерный, ползаешь по коврику "как червяк", скучно, и не понимаешь, к чему прийдешь в итоге. То ли дело, когда делаешь то, что обоснованно, виден эффект, интересно и разнообразно, вот тогда стимул есть и не надоедает. Вот на такое ЛФК многие бы с удовольствием ходили, как на фитнес ходят долго и регулярно, получают удовольствие и не надоедает.


Полностью поддерживаю. Хотя, получать удовольствие от физ.нагрузок - этому тоже надо поучиться, перетерпеть какое-то время)))


FlyLady написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 50987


Это не фантастика, а реальность!!!


----------

